# Systematic theology volumes to recommend (and those to avoid)



## J. Dean (May 11, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a volume of systematic theology for study. I'd be very grateful for any suggestions for good Reformed volumes. And I'd also appreciate any to beware of as well.

Suggestions, brothers?


----------



## KMK (May 11, 2011)

Calvin's Institutes


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 11, 2011)

Calvin, Bavinck, Berkhof, and Brakel


----------



## Fly Caster (May 11, 2011)

And Dabney, Hodge, Turretin and Ussher.

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------

BTW, Ussher's work is availible for $5 at Solid Ground Christian Books.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 11, 2011)

How many pages is Ussher?


----------



## JM (May 11, 2011)

John Gill.


----------



## discipulo (May 11, 2011)

Avoid Berkouwer and Barth

I also recommend Robert L. Reymond, VanGenderen and Velema and Michael Horton

Douglas Kelly is in my opinion worth waiting till it's complete, only vol 1 published for now.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 11, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> How many pages is Ussher?



467 in the new SGCB edition.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 11, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like a steal at 5 bucks.


----------



## discipulo (May 11, 2011)

I am waiting that Turrentin gets cheaper (85% discount as with Ussher would do : ) such a great work, but too expensive, in my opinion they should have printed it all in just 1 vol


----------



## greenbaggins (May 11, 2011)

discipulo said:


> I am waiting that Turrentin gets cheaper (85% discount as with Ussher would do : ) such a great work, but too expensive, in my opinion they should have printed it all in just 1 vol



That would have been about a 2000 page volume! Not impossible, but not all that practical to lug around. The three volumes are each big enough as it is!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 11, 2011)

All of the ones listed are excellent. As for ones to avoid, Theology for Today by Elmer Towns is easily the worst I have ever read. The only reason I have it is because it was a required textbook at Liberty.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 11, 2011)

I agree the Towns was awful


----------



## py3ak (May 11, 2011)

I'll put in a plug for John Brown's _Systematic Theology_ (originally titled _A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion_). If you want to take time to pore over a book and look up thousands of cross-references, John Brown is the man. And his sense of the sheer poetry of Reformed theology is unequalled in anything I've read. Plus he's solid, sober, sensible, and direct.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 11, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I agree the Towns was awful



Apparently not everyone agrees with us regarding the esteemed Dr. Towns. Here is a link to a doctoral thesis written by one of the professors at Liberty. It is on the works of Elmer Towns. You can't make this stuff up. This alone was enough reason for me not to continue on to seminary at Liberty. http://www.elmertowns.com/bio/Dr._Gabe_Etzel_DMIN_Thesis.pdf


----------



## eqdj (May 11, 2011)

Calvin, Turretin, aBrakel (the pdf's are free), Bavinck, Reymond (Amazon has a Kindle version).

Did not know John Brown had an ST - i'll have to search Google Books for it!


----------



## discipulo (May 11, 2011)

Bill The Baptist said:


> All of the ones listed are excellent. As for ones to avoid, Theology for Today by Elmer Towns is easily the worst I have ever read. The only reason I have it is because it was a required textbook at Liberty.


 
I think I have the worst, believe me, I don't know Towns', but it can't be worst than Charles Finney's ST. One more to avoid, 

I bought it second hand and it's not systematic neither it's theology....it's just rubbish.

Also avoid Paul Tillich, I once took quick look at his ST on a bookstore a look and I couldn't find Bible references, all said!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 11, 2011)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > I agree the Towns was awful
> ...



I wrote a paper for undergrad pointing out how Dr. Towns did not understand Calvinism. I was told that Dr. Towns had a PhD and as such knew more than I did. So it did not matter what he said, he was right because he had a PhD.


----------



## Rufus (May 11, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I wrote a paper for undergrad pointing out how Dr. Towns did not understand Calvinism. I was told that Dr. Towns had a PhD and as such knew more than I did. So it did not matter what he said, he was right because he had a PhD.


 
The fallacy of arguing from authority, its illogical.


----------



## Prufrock (May 11, 2011)

Mr. Dean, you're obviously getting a lot of names thrown at you very quickly, so I'll try to sort through some of them for you. What you'll read depends on what sort of work you're looking for, where you are in your learning and reading, how much time you have, etc. Here's a quick rundown of some of what's been presented to you: hopefully it helps you sort things out.

*"Outlines" and Compendia.* These are short works that serve to give an outline of the whole of divinity, and in both the following cases are divided into sections on "Faith" and "Works," or "Practical" and "Theoretical" theology. Use them (maybe even memorize them!) to outline the topics on which you read more deeply in dogmatic and exegetical works.

I. William Ames, _Marrow of Theology._ (17th Century, Independent English Puritan) There is a fairly fresh translation by J.D. Eusden which is quite readable. It comes with a useful introduction to Ames and this book (though I would take exception to Eusden's conclusions on some points). Ames wrote many books, and this work serves as a distillation of much of his thought, most of which is still inaccessible to English-only speakers. For what it's worth, Ames is one of my favorite theologians.

II. Another excellent work which is available in recent English translation (though, unfortunately, I have not read the translation, and so cannot speak for it) is J. Wollebius' _Compendium_ (17th century student of Amandus Polanus). Often ranked with Ames' Marrow among British and American teachers of their day, this is a good replacement if you can't get access to Ames.

*Expositions of Catechisms*. There are many of these works, some more thorough than others. These take the basic catechisms of the Reformed churches and expand the questions and answers to teach in a very approachable manner. Below are some of the more popular ones.

I. Thomas Boston, in works vol. I and II (17th and 18th century Scottish minister). This is his explanation of the Westminster Shorter Catechism (I'm quite certain it's been published as a stand alone in the 20th century, but can't vouch for that). This is highly regarded as a classic of Christian instruction, and I can't think of a better place to start for one starting a thorough study of the Reformed faith.

II. William Ames (as above), Sketch of the Christian Catechism. Recently retranslated and published afresh, this is a series of catechetical sermons of the Heidelberg Catechism.

III. Zacharias Ursinus (16th Century German Reformer, one of the main authors [traditionally with Caspar Olevian] of the Heidelberg Catechism) wrote an often republished explanation of the Heidelberg Catechism. Probably not a good first read, but as you get more familiar with the Reformed faith, this will provide excellent and detailed insight into one of our confessional documents from the perspective of its author.

*Shorter "One Volume" Systematic Theologies.*

I. John Brown of Haddington (18th century Scottish minister). As Ruben mentioned above, this is an excellent, as well as a short and readable explanation of the Christian faith. It would make a good first systematic and pave the way excellently for further study.

II. Louis Berkhof, _Systematic Theology_. One volume, but solid. A standard 20th century discussion of the Reformed faith influenced by Bavinck, Kuyper and Vos. People often say it's dry and hard to read, though I can't say I agree with that. A good introduction to some of the "more" recent developments in Reformed thought as it entered the modern age.

III. John Calvin, Institues. Ok, at 1,000 pages, I realize this isn't exactly "short." But Calvin's work reads with such devotional quality that it flies by and is over before you know it. Read it at some point. In the same way, I'll include Heinrich Bullinger's _Decades_ here, which is even *less* short (a large collection of 50 sermons covering the whole range of Christian doctrine). Bullinger was Calvin's contemporary, and one of the most important Reformers, quite literally holding the Reformation together in many ways. These are spectacular.

IV. Michael Horton, _The Christian Faith_ and his Quadrilogy on Proleg, Christology, Soteriology and Ecclesiology. The most modern one out there, and the most controversial on this list. Wherever we come down on the more controverted issues brought up in Horton's work, his work offers serious and necessary engagement with much of modern theology and deserves careful reading. His _Christian Faith_ (though not the quadrilogy!) reads more like a dinner-table discussion than a book, which makes it easily readable.

*Longer and More Thorough Works*. There is a vast number of these: unfortunately, most are still in Latin. Some gems have been translated, however, and they follow. These would probably not make good "first reads" in Reformed systematic theology.

I. Francis Turretin, _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_. This 17th century behemouth should not be your first journey into Reformed dogmatics. Note that Turretin never intended it to be a Systematic work, but rather to _accompany_ the reading of a systematic work (I believe he taught using Maresius' work?). It goes through the various controversies of his day, and in doing so thoroughly addresses many, many major issues in theology - and does so exceedingly well. 

II. Peter Mastricht. A translation of his giant Theology is being prepared now, and though it's not finished yet, I *have* to include it on this list. This is simply an extraordinary work. A full, thorough 17th century expression of theoretical and practical divinity, influenced by Amesian and Voetian thought. Sell your house to buy this when it is finished if you have to. It's worth it (though, again, quite long). My favorite full system, by far. Of the works in this category, I would make this your first priority when it comes out if you find you want a full and detailed system after more study. If not this, Turretin and Witsius will provide excellent substitutes.

III. Wilhelmus a Brakel, _The Christian's Reasonable Service_. This is a "devotional dogmatics" work. Long, but eminently pastoral and practical, it represents a wonderful distilation of Dutch "puritanism" of the 17th century for everyone's benefit.

IV. Charles Hodge, _Systematic Theology_. Hodge was a professor at Princeton in the 19th century. This is perhaps the standard representative of that school of thought. 

V. Herman Witsius, _Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man._ Another extraordinary Dutch theologian of the late 17th Century. This may be the easiest to read of all the books in this category, and could also be read with his commentary on the Apostle's Creed. This work explores *most* topics in theology through the lens of (as the title suggests!) God's covenants. Uncommonly gifted theologian.

VI. Herman Bavinck. Recently translated from the Dutch, this is a high water mark of Dutch (and Reformed in general) theology of the early 20th-ish century. However, commenting too much on this would be unbecoming of me, not being familiar enough with it to give an honest description. 

*Some Recent Works*. These are some of the more popular recent works, highly prized by many, though often more so by people within individual "camps" of thought. Their lasting influence has yet to be seen. Recent works are great, as they show ways in which our Reformed faith has expressed itself in modernity, but my conservative nature suggests understanding the old, foundations of our faith first before exploring these modern experiments.
Robert Reymond, Morton Smith, J. Van Genderen and W. H. Velema, Richard Gamble, and Douglas Kelly. The merits of each of these are often discussed here on the board.

As a side note, I see Gill was mentioned. Gill was a English Baptist minister of the 18th century; he was brilliant and profound, and his work contains many valuable discussions of theological topics, but often does not represent a mainstream Reformed position on matters. As I see you are a Presbyterian, my guess is this will not be your first choice.

Anyway, hope that helps sort through some of the material a bit. I would start small. Start with a catechism series, and a small, one-volume work such as Brown or Calvin. Maybe then go through one of the outlines or compendia to review and orgainze what you've learned, and then begin to explore some of the more thorough systematic works, as well as exegetical works and dogmatic works on particular topics.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 11, 2011)

I don't think anyone's mentioned Grudem. Since you are coming from a Baptist perspective, that might be worth picking up.

But avoid another Baptist, Stanley Grenz, like the plague. His _Theology for the Community of God_ is not awful, but it has postmodern fingerprints all over it.


----------



## Bookmeister (May 11, 2011)

_The Faith Once For All_ by Jack Cotrell should be avoided like the plague.


----------



## Damon Rambo (May 11, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I agree. I have the feeling that Liberty thinks it was not that big of a deal. They saved face and moved on. One of my profs adjuncts for Liberty online and said the whole thing made him sick.


 
Why is it that questioning of motives and speculation is only forbidden when it is in regards to people who agree with us? This thread is about Systematic Theology works, not about people's feelings of Liberty. It is hilarious to me that everyone said "They will never do anything" about the Caner situation...they DID do something, and now we have a bunch of armchair "deans" saying what should have been done.

Now back to the topic: Brother Dean, I have no idea as to your experience with reading weighty theological books. If this is your first Systematic Volume, I would recommend Wayne Grudem.


----------



## Prufrock (May 11, 2011)

Damon Rambo said:


> *Why is it that questioning of motives and speculation is only forbidden when it is in regards to people who agree with us?* This thread is about Systematic Theology works, not about people's feelings of Liberty.



It's not. And so I would also ask the courtesy be returned, and the assumption not stand that we only forbid speculation with which we disagree.

Please everyone stick on topic.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 12, 2011)

Now that Bavinck is available in an abridged version, I would read it before Berkhof.

Calvin is a classic.

aBrakel is perhaps the greatest example of experimental/experiential Dutch Second Reformation Calvinism.

Grudem is a must for his interactions with contemporary issues.

Horton is a very solid one volume work and the most recent.

I would personally suggest Turretin before Hodge (Hodge's 3 vol. replaced the study of Turretin in the LATIN at Princeton).

R.C. Sproul (a good entry level place).

Reymond and Kelly.

The Theology of B.B. Warfield: A Systematic Summary by Fred Zaspel is an editing of the voluminous works of Warfield into the categories of traditional systematic theology.

Strong

Shedd

House, Charts of Systematic Theology

*With a good deal of discretion*
Bloesch (either his 2 vol or 7 vol)
Culver
Berkouwer

My "skip" for now list:

*Dispensational*
Towns
Chafer
Geisler (including his upcoming one volume edition)
Ryrie

*"Evangelical"*
Grenz
Finney

*Charismatic and Pentecostal*
J. Rodman Williams
Stanley Horton

*Neo-Orthodox*
Barth
Brunner
Moltmann

*Liberal/Radical*
Daly
Tillich


----------



## Grillsy (May 12, 2011)

Bookmeister said:


> The Faith Once For All by Jack Cotrell should be avoided like the plague.



Did you go to a Church of Christ school too?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 12, 2011)

Damon Rambo said:


> Why is it that questioning of motives and speculation is only forbidden when it is in regards to people who agree with us? This thread is about Systematic Theology works, not about people's feelings of Liberty



Your right, we did get a little off track and for that we apologize. Both of us attended Liberty so it is someting close to our hearts.


----------



## KaphLamedh (May 12, 2011)

Well, Calvin's Institutes and commentaries on the bible. Both possible to read on the web. I don't know is this systematic theology in the meaning of the word, but Charles Leiter's book "Justification and Regeneration" is worth to read.

Has anyone read William Tyndale's "Obedience of Christian man"? Is it good and has it value for today's Christians?


----------



## discipulo (May 12, 2011)

Prufrock said:


> II. Peter Mastricht. A translation of his giant Theology is being prepared now, and though it's not finished yet, I *have* to include it on this list. This is simply an extraordinary work. A full, thorough 17th century expression of theoretical and practical divinity, influenced by Amesian and Voetian thought. Sell your house to buy this when it is finished if you have to. It's worth it (though, again, quite long). My favorite full system, by far. Of the works in this category, I would make this your first priority when it comes out if you find you want a full and detailed system after more study. If not this, Turretin and Witsius will provide excellent substitutes.



Paul can you please tell us which publisher will make Peter Van Mastricht's work available in english (is it his Theologia Theoretico-Practica?)?


----------



## Damon Rambo (May 12, 2011)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that questioning of motives and speculation is only forbidden when it is in regards to people who agree with us? This thread is about Systematic Theology works, not about people's feelings of Liberty
> ...


 
Its alright, brother. I am currently finishing my M. Div. from Liberty, and with one exception, have had a GREAT experience, and met a lot of good, Godly (even Calvinist) professors there. So I guess I get a little defensive.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 12, 2011)

Damon Rambo said:


> Its alright, brother. I am currently finishing my M. Div. from Liberty, and with one exception, have had a GREAT experience, and met a lot of good, Godly (even Calvinist) professors there. So I guess I get a little defensive



I had a good experience there as well, and you are correct that there are a few (very few) calvinist professors. Ergun Caner is simply too divisive with his constant spewing of anti-calvinist rhetoric. I actually heard him give a speech where he claimed that the reason God hated Esau was because Esau was evil and Jacob was good. Really? Have you actually read the bible? Regardless, you can still get a good education at Liberty.


----------



## cih1355 (May 12, 2011)

I would recommend _Foundations of the Christian Faith _by James Montgomery Boice. I read most of this book and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bookmeister (May 12, 2011)

Grillsy said:


> Bookmeister said:
> 
> 
> > The Faith Once For All by Jack Cotrell should be avoided like the plague.
> ...


 
Why yes, yes I did.


----------



## yeutter (May 12, 2011)

*In praise of Kersten and other observations*

a'Brakel is great. A shorter treatment in the same tradition is G. H. Kersten's *Reformed Dogmatics: A Systematic Treatment of Reformed Doctrine.* 
I look at Hodge, Hoeksema, & Gersten more then any other Sytematics. Having mentioned Hodge; let me say I see no advantage of A. A. Hodge's *Outlines of Theology*, over Charles Hodge's Systematics. 
I like J. I Packer's, _*Concise Theology*_. 
In the to be avoided category I would put Paul F. M. Zahl's, *A Short Systematic Theology*. It is too short and too influenced by Moltmann to be of much use. 
When I grew up the only systematics in our home was Addison Leitch's, *Interpreting Basic Theology*, and James Orr's, *The Progress of Dogma*. Both are still good. I do not know if either is in print.
The reformation era alternative to Calvin's Institutes is Melanchthon's, *On Christian Doctrine, Loci Communes 1555*. On the whole Calvin is far superior.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 12, 2011)

yeutter said:


> The reformation era alternative to Calvin's Institutes is Melanchthon's, On Christian Doctrine, Loci Communes 1555.



I thought he was synergistic. Am I mistaken?


----------



## yeutter (May 12, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Melanchthon's, On Christian Doctrine, Loci Communes 1555.
> 
> I thought he was synergistic. Am I mistaken?


No, you are correct. Melanchthon is synergistic.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 12, 2011)

yeutter said:


> No, you are correct. Melanchthon is synergistic.



Then I agree that Calvin is superior.


----------



## Kiffin (May 13, 2011)

Anything written by Rob Bell.


----------



## discipulo (May 13, 2011)

yeutter said:


> a'Brakel is great. A shorter treatment in the same tradition is G. H. Kersten's *Reformed Dogmatics: A Systematic Treatment of Reformed Doctrine.*


 
Kersten is terrific ! And a great defender of the Covenant of Works. It was Joel Beeke who intoroduced his work in the english speaking world.

Great that you mentioned him ! It's quite unfair that his work is not more recognized.


----------



## bookslover (May 15, 2011)

What! No Benny Hinn? (heh, heh)


----------



## yeutter (May 15, 2011)

*Systematics by John H. Gerstner*

Back in 1965 John H. Gerstner wrote *Theology For Everyman*. It is a solid, very brief, introduction to the major areas of systematic theology. I doubt that it is still in print.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 15, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I thought he was synergistic. Am I mistaken?



Though I admittedly know very little about Melanchthon, I have never heard that. Interesting question.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 15, 2011)

Roger Olson states that he is synergistic and uses this fact to show that classical Arminianism can be defined as Reformed.

Personally I have not read anything from Melanchthon, so my statements against the man are third party.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 16, 2011)

discipulo said:


> I am waiting that Turrentin gets cheaper (85% discount as with Ussher would do : ) such a great work, but too expensive, in my opinion they should have printed it all in just 1 vol


 
I couldn't wait and purchased my own from the Reformation Heritage Books for $70. If it was available online, I would just have printed the 2000 or so pages, as I did with a'Brakel's Systematic Theology. I started reading the 1 vol of Turretin's Systematic Theology from the Third Topic, The One and Triune God, The Will of God, and The Goodness, Love, Grace and Mercy of God. It's great stuff and worth every penny! =)


----------



## Pilgrim (May 18, 2011)

py3ak said:


> I'll put in a plug for John Brown's _Systematic Theology_ (originally titled _A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion_). If you want to take time to pore over a book and look up thousands of cross-references, John Brown is the man. And his sense of the sheer poetry of Reformed theology is unequalled in anything I've read. Plus he's solid, sober, sensible, and direct.



It can be downloaded for free here:

A Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion (1817) : Brown, John, 1722-1787 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------

